# TSC is Dangerous this time of year



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't resist the babies. My husband let me have two ducklings as an early birthday present. I named them Ellie Mae and Mrs. Quackers, hoping they're girls.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreed, I walk along the inside edge of the store, back to the corner to grab goat mineral, hand over ears, going "lalalalalalalalala"


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's smart. I always look at them. I definitely don't need any more chickens right now, but I've never had ducks. Their cute little faces were calling to me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

In NYS you have to buy a minimum of 6 chicks or 6 ducklings.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's 6 chicks or 2 ducklings here. No way would my husband say yes to 6 ducklings right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I understand  I always buy 6 or more of anything...lol...but we butcher them, so they don't all stay...usually just some of the pullets.


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

I bought two day old ducklings two years ago. They follow us around the yard. Lol. With all this cold weather they get warm oatmeal and peas every evening.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We don't butcher here. At least not yet. So too many boys have to get given away or sold.

I'm trying to calm them down so they like me, but so far, they're pretty skittish. I got my chickens to follow me over. When they were younger, they'd fall asleep on me. It was cute.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

If you'r curious, google sexing ducks/geese, it's easiest to sex them when they are under 2 weeks old, or adults but it's doable at all ages!


----------

